# cottage cheese in coconut gravy (indian)



## sweetdreams (Jun 25, 2001)

hi chefs,
i am sharing one of my favourite recipies from my recipe chest>

Cottage cheese in coconut gravy:

250 gms cottage cheese( in the form of a solid block).
1 1/2 teacup coconut milk
1 tbsp cornflour
1 tsp cumin seeds
1 tbsp oil refined
oil for deep frying too.

To be ground into paste:
3 green chillies
1 medium onion
25mm (1") piece ginger

for topping:
chopped cilantro leaves

Method:

1.cut the cottage cheese into cubes and deep fry in oil to a light pink colour. remove and place in luke warm water.
2.add cornflour to the coconut milk.
3. heat i tbsp oil and add cumin seeds and wait till they crackle, then add the ground paste and fry for 2 mins.
4. add the coconut milk and cook for 10 minutes. remove from heat add cottage cheese and salt.
5.return to fire and cook for a few mins. sprinkle cilantro leaves and serve.

serve hot with parathas ( indian tortillas)

i hope you all love it.........


----------



## sweetdreams (Jun 25, 2001)

hey i however wanted to ask you all, do we get cottage cheese hardened in the market.........i make mine at home. 
usually i have seen the one in the market is yogurt like texture..


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks SweetDreams,

I make paneer at home. How do you make Cottage cheese?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Kimmie,

Click here for homemade cottage cheese recipes.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Looks interesting. Thanks, Cchiu.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Looks interesting. Thanks, Cchiu.


----------



## sweetdreams (Jun 25, 2001)

kimme
actually the recipe calls for paneer.......isn't the english translation called cottage cheese  
then what is panner called in english? and please do tell me how do you get it to be solid when u make it at home?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

SweetDreams,

I just saw your request. Let me get back to you on this.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

[ July 06, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Here's the recipe for paneer.

7 1/2 cups full fat (whole) milk
About 3-4 tablespoons lemon juice or lime juice

Bring the milk to the boil in a heavy saucepan. As soon as it begins to froth, add 3 tablespoons of the lemon or lime juice, stir it in and turn off the heat. The curds should separate from the whey -- if they don't do so completely, bring the milk to the boil again and add another tablespoon or so of lemon juice. Stir and turn the heat off.

Line a srainer with a large, doubled-up piece of cheesecloth. Set the strainer over a large bowl. Pour the contents of the saucepan into the strainer. Let the whey drain away. Lift up the 4 corners of the cheesecloth. Using one of the corners tie up the cheese in the cheesecloth into a bundle. Put this bundle on a board set in the sink. Put a plate on the bundle. Now put a weight -- such as a medium-sized pan filled with water -- on top of the plate. Remove the weight after 3-4 minutes. Untie the bundle. The cheese is ready. It can be refrigerated if necessary.

P.S.: The cheese (paneer) is very like the Italian mozzarella--the one made with buffalo milk.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Ah, Kimmie. Thanks. This starts to make more sense....


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You are welcome Nancya.


----------

